# Local find - Jars and Lids



## MNJars (Sep 22, 2014)

I found some jars and lids over the weekend.  I got all of this for $25 which I feel pretty good about.  There are 5 Ball Perfect Mason block letter jars, 1 The Ball Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858, and one Ball (Rall) Mason in yellow/green.  There were TONS of lids to sort through, but I decided on these.  There's a deep green lid for a bail top jar, Columbia, Diamond Fruit Jar, White Crown insert in a bluish mint color, Globe, Millville Atmospheric, 2 different style but similarly embossed Gem lids along with some midget inserts and a couple of others.  I'll post about one of the others following this post.[attachment=2 Craigslist Jars and Lids.jpg][attachment=1 Craigslist Lids.jpg]


----------



## MNJars (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of what this lid is or what jar is belongs to?  It looks like a pickle pusher insert and is about the diameter of a midget pint lid.  Colorless.  The only markings are "Patd Oct 18th 1868" embossed backwards.  It's only readable when looking through the glass from the pickle pusher side.  Here's two pictures.  There are some chips on it, but I thought it was interesting enough to take home with me. [attachment=3 Lid 1.jpg][attachment=4 Lid 2.jpg]


----------



## deenodean (Sep 22, 2014)

Great score indeed!!  That is an interesting pickle pusher lid .


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice haul, well worth the 25 bucks!  My take on that last lid is that it's a knob, not an immerser.  I could absolutely be wrong.  I couldn't find anything on that patent date in the Standard Reference, which lists most everything related to fruit jars.  Maybe poring through all the patents issued on that date would yield something, but that's way past my patience level.  -Tammy


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 22, 2014)

It is a lid...I have seen them on several different square lipped food jars (I believe there is a H.J. Heinz bottle from the 1910's that takes that lid).  However, the knob point upwards rather than downwards, hence the reason for the patent date being embossed the way it is.  The knob makes it easier to remove the lid, which was clamped in place.  The patent date embossed is incorrect and should be October 18th, 1898. Patent drawings attached.


----------



## MNJars (Sep 22, 2014)

Indeed you are right about the patent date being 1898.  That was my mistake.  It does look like a knob.  I more or less pulled everything out that looked at all interesting to me and this lid looked like a good research project.  The green lid and the Globe and the Columbia were probably the best of the bunch.


----------

